

Is Google’s +1 Pretty Cool? - nickstamoulis
http://www.brickmarketing.com/blog/google-plus-one.htm

======
nextparadigms
I like it. Somehow I want to click on it a lot more than I would click on Like
or Tweet, if I see it on a website. I think it may be because it's kind of
like upvoting the article, while with "Like" I know I'm just going to spam
everyone on Facebook with an article that 95% of them wouldn't be interested
in. Facebook needs to solve the (lack of) context problem fast, or it will
become the next Myspace before they realize it.

